# F/S Pair of 150 HP evinrude outboard motors



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

For sale: Pair of 150 HP Evinrude outboard motors (counter rotating) $3,500.
Call 850 432-2383 M-F 8:00am-5:00pm Ask for Mr. Wills


----------

